
Git is already federated and decentralized (2018) - dredmorbius
https://drewdevault.com/2018/07/23/Git-is-already-distributed.html?rev=1
======
dredmorbius
Discussed extensively a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18097439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18097439)

Possibly worth a revisiting.

